
Open-Source Phishing Framework - cow9
https://getgophish.com/
======
cow9
Context: this was used by Gitlab to conduct the phishing attempt against their
own employee:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269661)

